

Ifttt / If This Then That, killer UI, great service - lolizbak
http://ifttt.com/
Just discovered this: ifttt, don't know if it's been posted before<p>Their UI is really neat and slick. The service automates tasks, on triggers you define (twitter, facebook, sms, email, delicious, ...).
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I go to the "about" page - <http://ifttt.com/wtf> \- and get:

    
    
        Apologies, ifttt requires a spiffy new browser
        to work all its magic correctly.  Your current
        browser isn't compatible.
    

I don't expect to be told to upgrade just to find out what something does.
Can't they produce an explanation that doesn't require a "spiffy new browser"
?? The blog post is simple enough to render properly in my elderly browser on
my elderly machine, but it just talks aboute event-driven programming for the
masses, and waiting in line for Indian food.

It's April 1st, and that makes me grumpy, but there's a lesson for _all_
people who want to present a product to the world:

    
    
        Make it easy for people
        to want your product.
    
        Don't make it hard for
        people to see what you do!

~~~
linden
Hi, what elderly browser are you using? Will see if I can fix.

------
ars

      Upgrade browser
    
      Apologies, ifttt requires a spiffy new browser to work
      all its magic correctly. Your current browser isn't
      compatible.
    

I'm using Iceweasel 3.6.13 which is modern enough I think.

Someone has been using browser sniffing incorrectly. For the record my
UserAgent is:

    
    
      Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686 (x86_64); en-US; rv:1.9.2.13) Gecko/20101210 Firefox/3.0.6 (like Firefox/3.6.13) FirePHP/0.5
    

If you notice I enabled the option to not send Iceweasel in the useragent
since it was causing problems.

~~~
darklajid
Are you sure that this is a problem with the UserAgent? You don't happen to
use NoScript and the site just doesn't degrade with a useful message?

~~~
ars
I do have NoScript, so I turned it off, but it still happened, so that's not
the problem.

Are you the author of the site? You shouldn't be sniffing browsers anyway, I
see you are using jQuery. Use jQuery.support instead.

~~~
taitems
jQuery.support is deprecated, use Modernizr instead.

~~~
ars
Modernizr might be interesting, but jQuery.support is not depreciated. Perhaps
you are thinking of jQuery.browser which is.

~~~
chapel
Deprecated is the correct word.

------
darklajid
I love the idea (sort of a locale/Android for the cloud?), but was instantly
reminded of "Daemon", by Daniel Suarez.

1: <http://thedaemon.com/>

------
lolizbak
Check the about page for description of their service: <http://ifttt.com/wtf>

"when something happens (this) then do something else (that)."

Example triggers: "if I'm tagged in a photo on Facebook" or "if I tweet on
twitter."

Example actions: "then send me a text message" or "then create a status
message on Facebook."

Example channels: Twitter, Facebook, Delicious, Email, Phone Call, Weather,
...

------
krmmalik
Looks like a very interesting service. I can see some scope in using it for
business. I'm thinking automation of certain reputation management / customer
service scenarios

------
PeterMcCanney
You might want to link to your about page rather than your homepage. I had no
idea what your service did until I looked at that page.

Nice idea though.

~~~
lolizbak
Hi Peter, not my product, and just linked to the homepage - you're right.

By the way, love the URL of the about page : <http://ifttt.com/wtf> :))

------
koko775
Interesting. I've thought about doing this myself, only with a mobile
component to it, and a somewhat broader scope for the data inputs.

